# How Man Bottles Are In Your Home???



## bigtrain74 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Just out of curiousity, How many bottles of BBQ sauces or Marinades are in your home??? *

*Me personally, I have 8 different bottles of sauces a 4 marinades in my house. Wife says it's way too much!*


----------



## oneshot (Aug 31, 2009)

That's what people have told me about my ammunition!!!!!!

7 bottles here......

You can never have to much of a good thing!!!!! LOL


----------



## meatball (Aug 31, 2009)

I have about four different bottles of bbq sauces, including my own, three of my go-to marinades and 7 different spice rubs - I love getting new rubs, but not sure my spice cabinet can handle a lot more.


----------



## gruelurks (Aug 31, 2009)

This is just a snapshot of my some of my hotsauce collection, this pic doesn't include all of them. I have probably another couple dozen sitting in the cupboards. BBQ sauces I have 5-6 bottles on hand, and marinades I usually either make or use some Daddy Hinkles.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice pic GrueLurks! Very impressive!


----------



## Dutch (Aug 31, 2009)

3 bottles of sauce-2 of Famous Dave's and 1 of Sweet Baby Ray's. Personally, I don't do the sauce thing but when I do, I make up Tulsa Jeffs BBQ sauce.


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 31, 2009)

no marinades, I typically make my own,

I do have a bottle of Stubbs bourbon BBQ sauce, and Open Pit original,  I typically dont use these on ribs/bbq, but on potato chips, and other items for dunking.

I also have about 30 different bottles of hot sauce.  Love caribbean and mexican habanero based sauces.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 31, 2009)

2 bottles of sauce right now(which is low). Cattlemans and SBR. I dont use alot of marinades so if I do I either make it fresh or go buy it fresh.


----------



## flash (Aug 31, 2009)

Counting BBQ, Hot and Marinades and made rubs....probably around 40. Add Salsa's and you can add another 10 or so.


----------



## hungryjohn (Aug 31, 2009)

0.

Don't buy sauce, and when I make it I keep it in plastic containers, not bottles. It's always gone in a day or two.

Don't buy marinades; use 'em the day I make 'em.


----------



## memphisbud (Aug 31, 2009)

1 bottle Sweet Baby Rays, a bottle of Corkeys, about 5 bottles of hot sauce (louisiana, cholula et al), always at LEAST a half gallon of Wickers (always use it as a base and add things like hot sauce or italian dressing), TONS of spices to play with rubs!!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 31, 2009)

15 Bottles of hot sauce and 2 jars of Bone Suckin Hot

Had to start buying Tapatio in large bottles my grandaughters go thru it like water


----------



## fire it up (Aug 31, 2009)

This post finally gave me an excuse to clean up the spice cabinet so in the process of that now.
So far I counted 10 different BBQ sauces, Curley's, Sweet Baby Ray's raspberry chipotle and honey chipotle BBQ, Pappy's Not Made in China BBQ sauce my parents got me somewhere up in Amish country in PA.
Only 6 different hot sauces that I see, Iguana Atomic hot sauce, Dave's insanity, some Texas Pete's and a few tobascos.  6-7 different mustards (including some great chipotle mustard), and I gave up on counting the spices, I would estimate 40-50 different spices.


----------



## rivet (Aug 31, 2009)

Cursory inspection of the kitchen...

13 bottles of BBQ sauce (3 opened partials in the fridge)

2 partial bottles marinade sauce (Oriental, in the fridge. I make my own otherwise)

5 partials and 16 unopened bottles various "Hot Sauces" in the cabinetry

7 different rub powders, including 2 homemade (shooterricks copperhead snakebite and Magic Dust)

3 cabinets full of spices ranging from the mundane (crushed Mexican oregano) to the weird (Both "fluffed" and "ground" cardamom) to the expensive (7 jars of saffron- albeit small ones) to the "I have a cooking fetish" (6 different kinds of Paprika) to the "Why did I get this?" (2 different kinds of curry powder).


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 31, 2009)

I will have to do an inventory but lots...


----------



## polishmeat (Aug 31, 2009)

I've got about 7-8 BBQ (Budweiser, Jim Beam, KC, Open Pit, etc)  sauces, 12 Lawry's Tequila Lime Marindates (wife loves em on chicken breasts and steak).   Texas Pete as a finishing sauce on my beer can chicken, and Sirache sauce for chinese and/or chicken when I have a taste for it. 

Wish I had more...


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have 3 bottles of BBq sauce I use as a base to my sauce but no others we never use store bought sauces. Rubs we have about 3 maybe I try something differant from time to time but mostly butt and old bay but this ole country boy is sneaking up to the regular shelf.


----------



## hemi (Aug 31, 2009)

Strange that this should come up right now. I have been trying to make a 
bbq sauce that tasted like the one used at Frankie's Chicken shack. 
   I have come pretty close but there is alla time something missing..
I had 3-4 gallons total of failed sauces.   Few weeks ago I was cleaning out  the pantry and I just poured them all together.. inna big plastic jug..
  Tried it on some chicken and later on some ribs..   PERFECT !!  
I ain't NEVER gonna be able to duplicate it.. EVER !!..I have NO idea 
what all I got in it or how much of what...  BUTT!!!  I found a way to freeze it without useing alla the wife's containers..  I poured it in quart
freezer bags that I had lined up in some small cardboard boxes..  worked
like a champ..   Hemi's Private Stash BBQ Sauce ..  Nice ring to it , don't U think ?  It keeps for a good while in the pantry , ought to last FOREVER in the freezer..  Don't rightly know what I will replace it with when we run out...   Hemi..


----------



## fire it up (Aug 31, 2009)

Figured I would add this since it is most likely an uncommon ingredient in most kitchens.
A big 'ol shaker of MSG.  I know MSG got a bad name in the 80s but truth be told it isn't any worse for you than salt is, and many folks use it and don't even know it.  Ever heard of Accent: The flavor enhancer? Accent is nothing but pure MSG.


Only thing I use this for has been copycat Mack Donald's burgers that are so much better than the real thing it is amazing.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 1, 2009)

Actually,none. I make my own BBQ sauce and it's all gone from yesterday and I used the last of my marinade for the Fajitas on Sta. I don't buy Sauce or marinade, the Wifey says my sauce is a food group all itself. And I do  my own rubs and Chile Powder(the commercial ones have too much salt and added features which I don't like, so pure Chili Molido(ground).
But my heritage is of South and Central Texas.
What I'm trying to say is... Play and make your own. It's fun.....


----------



## dropastone (Sep 1, 2009)

5 different kinds of sauce. K.C Masterpiece and 4 different variety's of Jack Danial's BBQ and 7 different types of marinades.


----------



## nate_46 (Sep 1, 2009)

4 Sauces, Cattleman's, 2 types of Curleys, K.C. Masterpiece

3 Marinades, Caribbean Jerk, Herb and Garlic, Honey Teriyaki that I use mostly for pork chops.

Spices, seasonings, and a couple hot sauces.

About Average I guess,


----------

